

Billionaire Strategies - MrHaney
http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/08/how-to-be-a-bil.html
Billionaire strategies.
======
portLAN
" _Stay tuned_ for a series on the strategies employed by the self-made to
become billionaires."

Apparently one way is to advertise something you can't actually deliver yet.
It worked for Microsoft, and apparently this blog is adopting the vaporware
strategy as well.

It's also simultaneously an example of anything with "smart" in the name not
living up to the claim, and anything with "startup" in the name not actually
being helpful to start-ups.

